# cpu over voltage error!



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm trying on extreme overclocking with my 2500k. My rig specs are in my signature.

I can get a stable OC at 52*104 = 5408MHz @1.555v. When i set 1.56v, i get "cpu over voltage error! Press F1 to enter bios".

The max. temp. in Superpi 32M is 42'C, the following is my benching setup.

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Image001-1.jpg

As the temps are low i wish to go further, is it safe for my CPU n mobo?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 8, 2012)

Going over 1.5V with SB isn't considered to be safe.
You should stop your 'extreme overclocking' & be happy with normal overclocking. 1.45-1.48V (max) is considered to be highest safe point for SB processors.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2012)

Ya i have to control myself


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

If you burn your CPU by going over 1.5V Intel won't replace your CPU AFAIK.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> If you burn your CPU by going over 1.5V Intel won't replace your CPU AFAIK.


Don't tell them that it was overclocked.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> If you burn your CPU by going over 1.5V Intel won't replace your CPU AFAIK.



How is it that high OC is achieved by LN2 safely?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> How is it that high OC is achieved by LN2 safely?



Overclocking in 20C & −196C have that difference.
Oh, I got your question now. In Extreme-Z board there is 1 switch, located beside DIMM slots, below temperature LEDs, just over onboard on/off, reset switch, which used to turn ON/OFF LN2 mode. That's how in LN2 mode people can go over 1.5V.

@ico: We don't need to tell them, they will understand. Most of them are there dealing with CPUs for years.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> In Extreme-Z board there is 1 switch, located beside DIMM slots, below temperature LEDs, just over onboard on/off, reset switch, which used to turn ON/OFF LN2 mode. That's how in LN2 mode people can go over 1.5V.



So no other mobo can be used for LN2 cooling?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 11, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> So no other mobo can be used for LN2 cooling?



I've no idea about other boards. They might have same feature.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 11, 2012)

^^No not much, that LN2 switch is provided to fix the cold boot bug..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 11, 2012)

any board can do ln2..AFAIK that switch is not related to some magical vcore settings.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

That should stop the over-voltage error. But about the scenario described by MegaMind, well, I think he can't go above 1.5V by any means.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

^^he shouldn't...but we cant really stop em here....


lets try anyway...
STOP or the kitten gets it...
*static.flickr.com/29/59880012_913f5a7524_o.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry guys i have been too hard on my cpu.. I want it to go on for years so i'm stopping my overclock..


----------

